# BMW Group to Build Second Plant in China



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

tim330i said:


> *Investment of 560 million euros in Shenyang site will increase production capacity to 100,000 units*
> 
> Shenyang/Beijing. At a ceremony held in Beijing on Thursday, the BMW Group and Brilliance Automotive Holdings Limited signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to build a second production plant at the Shenyang site. The investment volume for the new plant amounts to 560 million euros. Construction work is scheduled to begin in 2010, with the start of production slated for early 2012.
> 
> ...


Mazeltoz. (Don't know what that is in Chinese, kudos or whatever,)


----------

